# [solved] nvidia mit dem X-Server

## lukasletitburn

H Leute,

habe gerade versucht mit der Anleitung

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/nvidia-guide.xml

meine 9800GT zum laufen zu bekommen. 

Hat alles geklappt bis /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Dies gibt es bei mir nicht.

Hab ich was vergessen? Wie kann ich das beheben?

Dan habe ich hier mal das log von der Xorg.conf 

```

[  3388.236] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[  3388.236] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[  3388.236] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3388.236]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3388.236]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  3388.236]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  3388.236] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  3388.236] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  3388.236] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[  3388.236] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[  3388.236] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[  3388.236] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  3388.236] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[  3388.236] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  3388.236] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  3388.246] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  3388.246]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3388.246]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  3388.246] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  270.41.06  Mon Apr 18 15:10:15 PDT 2011

[  3388.246] (II) Loading extension GLX

[  3388.246] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[  3388.246] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[  3388.246] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3388.246]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.13.0

[  3388.246]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  3388.246]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  3388.246] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[  3388.246] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[  3388.246] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[  3388.246] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3388.246]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3388.246]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  3388.246]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[  3388.246] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  3388.246] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[  3388.246] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[  3388.246] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[  3388.246] (II) Unloading dri

[  3388.246] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[  3388.247] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  3388.247] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[  3388.247] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[  3388.247] (II) Unloading dri2

[  3388.247] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[  3388.247] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[  3388.247] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[  3388.248] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  3388.248]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3388.248]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  3388.248] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  270.41.06  Mon Apr 18 14:55:25 PDT 2011

[  3388.248] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[  3388.248] (--) using VT number 7

[  3388.254] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  3388.254] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  3388.254] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  3388.254] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3388.254]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3388.254]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  3388.254] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[  3388.254] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[  3388.254] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[  3388.254] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3388.254]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3388.254]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  3388.254] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[  3388.254] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[  3388.254] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[  3388.255] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[  3388.255] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[  3388.255] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  3388.255] (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[  3388.255] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[  3388.255] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  3388.255] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[  3388.762] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (Eizo EV2333W (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA 3D

[  3388.762] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     Vision stereo.

[  3388.764] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 9800 GT (G92) at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-0)

[  3388.764] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

[  3388.764] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.92.6d.00.07

[  3388.764] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[  3388.764] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[  3388.764] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 9800 GT at PCI:2:0:0

[  3388.764] (--) NVIDIA(0):     Eizo EV2333W (DFP-0)

[  3388.764] (--) NVIDIA(0): Eizo EV2333W (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[  3388.764] (--) NVIDIA(0): Eizo EV2333W (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

[  3388.819] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

[  3388.819] (==) NVIDIA(0):

[  3388.819] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[  3388.819] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[  3388.819] (==) NVIDIA(0):

[  3388.819] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[  3388.819] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

[  3388.819] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1080

[  3388.856] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (95, 94); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[  3388.856] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[  3388.856] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[  3388.856] (II) NVIDIA: Using 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory access.

[  3388.859] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[  3388.859] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[  3388.859] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[  3388.859] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[  3388.859] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[  3388.859] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[  3388.859] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[  3388.859] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[  3388.862] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[  3388.901] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[  3388.928] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[  3388.928] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[  3388.928] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[  3388.928] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[  3388.928] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[  3388.929] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA

[  3388.929] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[  3388.929] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  3388.929] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[  3388.929] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[  3388.929] (II) Unloading dri2

[  3388.929] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[  3388.929] (II) NVIDIA(0): The X server will not be able to send the VDPAU driver name to

[  3388.929] (II) NVIDIA(0):     libvdpau.

[  3388.929] (==) RandR enabled

[  3388.929] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[  3388.929] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[  3388.929] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[  3388.929] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[  3388.929] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[  3388.929] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[  3388.929] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[  3388.929] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[  3388.929] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[  3388.929] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[  3388.929] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[  3388.929] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[  3388.929] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[  3388.929] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[  3388.929] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[  3388.930] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[  3388.963] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[  3388.963] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  3388.963] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[  3388.963] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  3388.963] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3388.963]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 2.6.0

[  3388.963]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  3388.963]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 12.2

[  3388.963] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[  3388.963] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  3388.963] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  3388.963] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[  3388.970] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[  3388.970] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  3388.970] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[  3388.970] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  3388.970] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  3388.970] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  3388.970] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  3388.988] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[  3388.988] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  3388.988] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[  3388.988] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  3388.988] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  3388.988] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[  3388.996] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[  3388.996] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  3388.996] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[  3388.996] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  3388.996] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  3388.996] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  3388.996] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  3388.998] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event3)

[  3388.998] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  3388.998] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB Receiver'

[  3388.998] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  3388.998] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

[  3388.998] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[  3389.010] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found keys

[  3389.010] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as keyboard

[  3389.010] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/input/input3/event3"

[  3389.010] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  3389.010] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  3389.010] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  3389.010] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  3389.010] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event4)

[  3389.010] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[  3389.010] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  3389.010] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB Receiver'

[  3389.010] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  3389.010] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

[  3389.010] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[  3389.020] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found 20 mouse buttons

[  3389.020] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found scroll wheel(s)

[  3389.020] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found relative axes

[  3389.020] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found x and y relative axes

[  3389.020] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found absolute axes

[  3389.020] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found keys

[  3389.020] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as mouse

[  3389.020] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as keyboard

[  3389.020] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Adding scrollwheel support

[  3389.020] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  3389.020] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  3389.020] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.1/input/input4/event4"

[  3389.020] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  3389.020] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  3389.020] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  3389.020] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  3389.020] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: initialized for relative axes.

[  3389.020] (WW) Logitech USB Receiver: ignoring absolute axes.

[  3389.020] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  3389.020] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  3389.020] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  3389.020] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  3389.020] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  3389.020] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[  3389.022] (II) config/udev: Adding input device cx88 IR (Hauppauge WinTV-HVR400 (/dev/input/event2)

[  3389.022] (**) cx88 IR (Hauppauge WinTV-HVR400: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  3389.022] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'cx88 IR (Hauppauge WinTV-HVR400'

[  3389.022] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  3389.022] (**) cx88 IR (Hauppauge WinTV-HVR400: always reports core events

[  3389.022] (**) cx88 IR (Hauppauge WinTV-HVR400: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[  3389.028] (--) cx88 IR (Hauppauge WinTV-HVR400: Found keys

[  3389.028] (II) cx88 IR (Hauppauge WinTV-HVR400: Configuring as keyboard

[  3389.028] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0a.0/0000:01:06.0/rc/rc0/input2/event2"

[  3389.028] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "cx88 IR (Hauppauge WinTV-HVR400" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  3389.028] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  3389.028] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  3389.028] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  3402.295] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[  3402.358] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[  3402.358] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[  3402.358] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[  3402.358] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[  3402.358] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[  3402.358] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[  3402.358] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[  3402.358] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[  3422.140] (II) cx88 IR (Hauppauge WinTV-HVR400: Close

[  3422.140] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  3422.140] (II) Unloading evdev

[  3422.140] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Close

[  3422.140] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  3422.140] (II) Unloading evdev

[  3422.140] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Close

[  3422.140] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  3422.140] (II) Unloading evdev

[  3422.140] (II) Power Button: Close

[  3422.140] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  3422.140] (II) Unloading evdev

[  3422.140] (II) Power Button: Close

[  3422.140] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  3422.140] (II) Unloading evdev

```

Was passt Ihm hier nicht das er nicht läuft?

Laut dem HowTo soll man dri auskommentieren. Jedoch versucht erdann dri2 zu laden.Last edited by lukasletitburn on Wed Jul 13, 2011 9:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## root_tux_linux

Den Pfad gibt nicht mehr mit dem neuen baselayout. Jetzt müssen module die beim start geladen werden sollen in /etc/conf.d/modules  rein.

----------

## lukasletitburn

Danke nun lädt das Module immer beim Start   :Laughing: 

Habe nun die Konfiguration von dem X-Server verbessert. 

Jedoch sagt er mir immer noch er kann die Module "dri" und "dri2" nicht laden.

Jedoch steht in der Anleitung das diese Module extra auskommentriert werden sollen.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Hallo.

Ich habe das nvidia-modul sogar gar nicht im autoload. Jedoch wird es automatisch beim Start des X-Servers geladen. Aber schaden kann es ja nichts  :Wink: 

Und die Meldungen über dri und dri2 kannst du meines Erachtens nach getrost ignorieren. Diese kommen bei mir auch und trotzdem habe ich volle 3D-Beschleunigung.

----------

## lukasletitburn

Leider hat das bei mir nicht so gut funktioniert.

nachdem ich kdebase-meta gemergt habe und nach der Bearbeitung von xdm auch kein KDE gestartet hat weiss ich nicht was ich machen muss damit es geht.

Das ist die Ausgabe die 

```
startx
```

 beim ausführen als normaler User bringt.

```
lukas@mediacenter ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[   270.204]

X.Org X Server 1.10.2

Release Date: 2011-05-28

[   270.204] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   270.204] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 x86_64 Gentoo

[   270.204] Current Operating System: Linux mediacenter 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sat Jul 9 19:10:29 UTC 2011 x86_64

[   270.204] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

[   270.204] Build Date: 09 July 2011  11:37:08PM

[   270.204]

[   270.204] Current version of pixman: 0.22.0

[   270.204]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   270.205] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   270.206] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jul 10 16:18:31 2011

[   270.206] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   270.207] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[   270.207] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[   270.207] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[   270.207] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[   270.207] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

[   270.207] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   270.207] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   270.207] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[   270.207]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   270.207] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   270.207]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   270.207] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   270.207]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   270.207] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   270.207]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   270.207] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[   270.207]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   270.207] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[   270.207]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   270.207] (==) FontPath set to:

[   270.207] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   270.207] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   270.207] (II) Loader magic: 0x7cd160

[   270.207] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   270.207]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   270.207]    X.Org Video Driver: 10.0

[   270.207]    X.Org XInput driver : 12.2

[   270.207]    X.Org Server Extension : 5.0

[   270.208] (--) PCI: (0:1:6:0) 14f1:8800:0070:6902 rev 5, Mem @ 0xf9000000/16777216

[   270.208] (--) PCI:*(0:2:0:0) 10de:0614:1458:34d0 rev 162, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000ec00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[   270.208] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   270.208] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   270.208] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   270.208] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   270.208]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   270.208]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   270.208]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   270.208] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   270.208] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   270.208] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   270.208] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   270.208] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   270.208] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   270.208] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   270.208] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   270.209] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   270.209] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   270.209]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   270.209]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   270.209]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   270.209] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   270.209] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   270.209] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   270.218] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   270.218]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   270.218]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   270.218] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  270.41.06  Mon Apr 18 15:10:15 PDT 2011

[   270.218] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   270.218] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   270.218] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   270.218] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   270.218]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.13.0

[   270.218]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   270.218]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   270.218] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   270.218] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   270.218] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[   270.218] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[   270.218] (II) Unloading dri

[   270.218] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[   270.218] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   270.219] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[   270.219] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[   270.219] (II) Unloading dri2

[   270.219] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[   270.219] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 0

[   270.219] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1

[   270.219] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[   270.219] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[   270.219] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

[   270.219] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nouveau

[   270.219] (II) UnloadModule: "nouveau"

[   270.219] (II) Unloading nouveau

[   270.219] (EE) Failed to load module "nouveau" (module does not exist, 0)

[   270.219] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[   270.220] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[   270.220] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[   270.220] (II) Unloading vesa

[   270.220] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[   270.220] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[   270.220] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[   270.220] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[   270.220] (II) Unloading fbdev

[   270.220] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[   270.220] (EE) No drivers available.

[   270.221]

Fatal server error:

[   270.223] no screens found

[   270.223]

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

[   270.224] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   270.224]

```

----------

## root_tux_linux

Hast du den Kernel neu kompiliert?

Sa 9.Jul morgens gings noch...

So 10. Jul nachts gehts nicht mehr...

Der Kernel wurde Sa 9 Jul gegen 19 Uhr gebaut....

Falls du den Kernel neu kompiliert hast muss du nvidia-drivers remergen!

Also: 

```
 emerge --oneshot nvidia-drivers 
```

 :Smile: 

----------

## lukasletitburn

Habe es probiert. Jedoch hat das keine Veränderung gebracht. Auch kein xdm restart. Nvidia wird auch geladen als Modul sagt lsmod.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" in der /etc/make.conf?

So wie ich das sehe, versucht X gar nicht den nvidia-Treiber zu nutzen.

Zudem: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
> 
>         If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices. 

 

Ist udev gestartet?

Weiter:

 *Quote:*   

> [   270.208] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory) 

 

Gruß

Tobi

----------

## Josef.95

Es fehlt vermutlich eine passende xorg.conf ?!

/edit:

Für die erstellung einer xorg.conf kann zb das vom nvidia-drivers Paket mit installierte nvidia-xconfig Tool genutzt werden.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Es fehlt vermutlich eine passende xorg.conf ?!
> 
> /edit:
> 
> Für die erstellung einer xorg.conf kann zb das vom nvidia-drivers Paket mit installierte nvidia-xconfig Tool genutzt werden.

 

Jaein, je nachdem wie exotisch das Setup ist.

An sich braucht man keine xorg.conf mehr. Bei meinen zwei Bildschirmen, wo ich von anfang an einen kompletten Bildschirm haben will, brauche ich es schon.

Tobi

----------

## firefly

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Es fehlt vermutlich eine passende xorg.conf ?!
> 
> /edit:
> 
> Für die erstellung einer xorg.conf kann zb das vom nvidia-drivers Paket mit installierte nvidia-xconfig Tool genutzt werden. 
> ...

 

Und wenn du properitäre graphik treiber verwenden möchtest. AFAIK sind die properitären treiber vin nvidia und amd/ati nicht in der liste der treiber, welche der X-Server durchprobiert, wenn diese keine konfiguration für ein graphik device findet (sei es in der xorg.conf oder in einer datei in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d)

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, sofern man proprietäre Grafik Treiber nutzen möchte muss man das Xorg explizit mitteilen, und das geht soweit mir bekannt nur mit der guten alten xorg.conf

Sprich, hier ist zwingend eine xorg.conf nötig.

/edit:

Weiteres ist auch in der Dokumentation des Treibers einzusehen - siehe zb  

```
qlist nvidia-drivers | grep index
```

----------

## root_tux_linux

Anders gefragt...

Was hast du denn geändert das nix mehr funzt?

Xorg findet keinen Treiber?

Kernel stimmt laut dir...

Wie sieht den die Config aus falls vorhanden?

----------

## lukasletitburn

@ Finschwimmer:

make.conf passt

udev ist auch gestartet

@ Josef.95

nvidia-xconfig hat geholfen   :Shocked: 

er hat die xorg.conf.new verbessert das sie nun funktioniert  :Very Happy: 

DANKE

----------

## dtmaster

was die module dri dri2 angeht..

in der xorg.conf die module pfade anpassen..

bei gentoo muss das noch mit rein:

```
Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules,/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions"
```

----------

